# Can't open closet door! Door won't open help!!



## SydneyG (Dec 31, 2012)

So my closet door won't open. The door knob itself turns but the bolt inside that's used for locking the door won't move. Although my door knob doesn't have a lock on it. Help!!! How do I get my door to open!


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

You'll have to take the knobs off...different lock sets have different ways...most "pass thru" sets have two screws... and use a screwdriver to manualy move the bolt.

You can also do it with a thin putty knife slid in the gap between the lock plate and the door... requires some fiddiling...


----------



## SydneyG (Dec 31, 2012)

Well how do I take the knob off? The knob doesn't have any screws in it or anything!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good thing your not stuck in the closet.

Be nice to know more because closet door are made many ways. Plus many brands.

You have the brand name?
Picture will help also.

But guess it broke so the door latch will not.

Brother locked himself in the bathroom because all the door knobs are so old they are falling apart inside where you can't see it. 
So sounds like your door knob is doing the same thing.

Now putty knifes and smaller thin screw drivers can help to move the door latch at the door edge and door jam.
May help to have another person to help push or pull the door so you take pressure of the door latch and maybe that will make it easy to move the door latch. Your need to always press on it with the putty knife and then do the same with another and slowly move it over. Once you see the rounded part of the latch then you can push the latch over more easy.

If your renting you can call the owner also.

This may help also.
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0.139.1089.7j4.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.gKdmL9R80Pw

If your lucky your know is like this and the screws are on the outside.





http://www.ronhazelton.com/


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

SydneyG said:


> Well how do I take the knob off? The knob doesn't have any screws in it or anything!


Newer models have two screws on one side or the other, older models should have a small regtangular button on the under side of the knob that you depress with a screwdriver,or whatever is handy, while pulling the knob off. that shoud expose the screws that hold everything together.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

clost door should swing into hall so hinge pins are exposed on the other edge of door.
Get a large nail and just tap out the pins (upward) then pull the door out backwards- repair or replace the handle then put the hinge pins back in (might need a helping hand holding the door.)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Knotbored said:


> clost door should swing into hall so hinge pins are exposed on the other edge of door.
> Get a large nail and just tap out the pins (upward) then pull the door out backwards- repair or replace the handle then put the hinge pins back in (might need a helping hand holding the door.)


I was going to say that.


----------

